# My first coffee setup



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

So this is my coffee setup currently.

Getting good results with the BE, i use the pro grinder for my daily coffee and the BE built in grinder for decaf when needed. Got the pro grinder local at 90 quid off retail price as it was a display model, quite like it as saves getting overspill on the BE.

In hindsight a dual boiler would have been nice but i am happy at the moment and may upgrade in a year or so, i do like the look of the Rocket machines.

Friends are certainy enjoying coming over for coffee nowadays haha


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Pretty smart for your first set-up - Enjoy!


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you, it's almost as if they built the extra bit next to the sink especially for a coffee setup, goes quite nicely.


----------

